# Layout of sprinklers and main line help



## Chasin Fin (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi there,

New to the forum and have been reading a ton and hoping for some new help on the layout/ideas for my back yard. I live in Sacramento, CA so we have hot summers and we recently had new irrigation and sod put in by our landscaper. Looks like that was a mistake as he clearly didn't know what he was doing relative to zones/pressure. Basically he put the entire grass area only on two zones so pressure has suffered and now we have dead spots plus crab grass. I'm looking into adjusting/redoing some of the work to get property coverage and pressure.

Water Pressure = 54psi
10 Gallons per minute at hose

Below is the current layout of grass with the existing sprinkler heads notated by the X. Clearly, nowhere near enough zones to support all the heads based on the current water situation.

So I wanted to see what you guys would recommend as far as head coverage and especially where the square angles/circles are as I am getting dead spots in the corners. Would you go with nozzles or rotors? Or a combo of both.

I also have 2" main water supply line coming into my house that I can tie off and run a larger line to the valves which I'm thinking would drastically help my GPM and number of heads per zone. Would you recommend running a new larger line to the values and new larger values? If so, let's say I run 1.5" or 2" line to the values, would running 3/4" to each head defeat the purpose? I have 3/4" lines running now to each head so was hoping to keep those lines but not sure how that works once reduced from the Valve to 3/4". Or should i run a 1" line out of the value and then have shoots off in 3/4"

Also, would you recommend a backflow preventor? I've never seen one on a residential property here but seems like they have good value especially if i decide to split off my main line as that water would split before the house water.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I hope to have my grass look half as good as some of you guys. Truly inspiring!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Before we tear up your yard, have you perform an irrigation audit? If the heads have hunter mp2000, then the layout looks pretty good and with 10gpm available, it should be close to ok.

The number of heads in a zone is not that important, but the gpm per head and total gpm in the zone is. With hunter mp heads, the gpm is very low (eg. 0.5gpm mp2000 at 90 degrees), so two zones might work.


----------



## Chasin Fin (Sep 15, 2019)

I didn't think about using the MP's. For whatever reason, I didn't like them at my old house but maybe this would be a fix. I just did an audit using the MPs and I think it would work on the two zones. Perhaps I'll give it a go and see if I can get away with it.


----------

